# Memo + Solving Time



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

I was wondering, doesn't memo make up most of the actual BLDtime to solve? Or is it half and half? Would BLD solving(the actual solving part not including memo) be a bit slower but pretty fast, compared to speedsolving?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd say on average, for me, it's about 50-50 for 3x3. My times vary a lot on 3x3 for each stage, but it usually is around 50-50 for the overall time.

For 4x4 and 5x5 it's different. 4x4 I tend to hover around 50-50 but often the memorization is longer than the solving phase. For 5x5 memorization is almost always longer than the solving phase, with very rare exceptions. Again those are just my times.

As to your other question about how BLD solving compares to sighted solving with your BLD method I find that BLD solving is almost always faster. This is because you have the cube completely memorized and can try to use tricks to make later steps easier, or you can sometimes combine steps. When you solve sighted with your BLD method you may not notice any of these tricks, and it tends to take longer to find pieces while searching than it does to remember them from your memorized list too.

Just my $0.02

Chris


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

I see, that mkaes a lot of sense. When you do your 15 second inspection you are only looking for 4-5 pieces. Maybe the cross and possibly first c/e pair. With BLD you are looking for everything.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 6, 2007)

50%/50% seems about right, even for a beginner like me. Solving (by an expert) has a very high amount of turns/per/second (especially for the T-perm/Pochmann style), but you need many more turns to solve the cube.

M?ty?s Kuti's 3x3x3 WR didn't have 50%/50%, but had a 25/55 seconds breakdown.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 6, 2007)

Blindfolded cubing is usually about 40% memo 60% exe for me. I want it to be so much faster, memo could be cut down to sub 30 (I wouldn't be accurate, then again I don't care) and Execution could be a lot better!

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope that next week I'll have nothing to do so I can learn/practice BLD. Currently I kow how the system works, but am a littleconfused about edge orientation- though I should be able to get it. And memo is definetly going to be a big problem for me. Might take way longer than my actual solving time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2007)

dChan: use this rule for edge orientation:
If an edge can be put at its destination spot, oriented correctly, without using L, L', R, R' it is oriented correctly, otherwise it is not.
The number of mis-oriented edges cannot be odd.

Consider this example (I am assuming white at the bottom, red at the front):
D U L B2 R' D2 U R D2 U' F2 D U2 B F2 D2 R F L D R2 U F U2 B2 R2 B U' B' F'
Green-Yellow: mis-oriented
Blue-White: mis-oriented
Green-Red: U2 F, so correctly oriented
Blue-Yellow: mis-oriented
White-Green: mis-oriented
Orange-Blue: F2 L2, so correctly oriented
Blue-Red: mis-oriented
Red-White: L2 F', so correctly oriented
Orange-Green: mis-oriented
Red-Yellow: mis-oriented
Orange-White: mis-oriented
Yellow-Orange: L2 U, so correctly oriented

8 mis-oriented


----------

